
Implementing Generics - srathi
https://groups.google.com/g/golang-dev/c/OcW0ATRS4oM
======
shanemhansen
I need to read more about the "dictionary" approach. I am not stoked if using
generics carries the performance penalty of virtual calls, but it sounds like
it's sort of a hybrid approach where Vec<T> won't be "boxed" which is a big
win.

